# Which 3PT tiller do you prefer?



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

If you have personal experience with 3 pt Tillers please give your likes and dislikes.
Specifically looking to purchase a tiller for a Kubota B7510 (17hp PTO)
All replies welcome (It's how we learn from each other)
Dean


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Looking at the specs of some of them, the agco tillers for their tractors say they dig 8"s. Most i have seen will only go 6 or 7"s.

http://www.agcotractors.agcocorp.com/default.cfm?pid=1.9.12


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I have a 6' KK and love it. You should be able to run their 4' comfortably.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

They are pricey and not always on sale but Land Pride makes a great tiller. I have the RTR 1558 tiller. Land Pride recently came out with a counter rotating tiller model that I think is the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a Kubota tiller, God only knows what model and it is about 25 years old, all the decals are worn off and the pervious owner did not say where he got it from. I suspect it might have a old gray market unit but it does a excellent job of cutting everything up and grinding it up so I have no complaints. I have found the tines for it at the Kubota dealer so I am happy and it goes down to about 8 inches in the loose stuff and will on the hardpan cut down to 4" on the first pass.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Arch,

I've seen your posts all over the net !! you will get many, many responses. You will find some mfgs. make the same tiller for others so sometimes people are actually talking about the same thing...

What I have found for attachments I dont bother with my dealer because I'm not very charitable. Of course actual work or attachments like a back hoe, or a new machine I deal with my dealer for example. 

You seem to be located near some well know dealers so you will save on tax and shipping....

Just a few places to search

Corriher
CCM

of course there are others, I find these guys offer Midwest (rake, Aerators) and Firstchoice products (tiller)...I find the price excellent and the quality surperb IMHO....

Duc


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

I believe TSC sells the KKs. I looked at them and they looked heavy duty. Last time i checked they had a 5' for around $1050.00 i believe.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My father recently purchased a King Kutter tiller from TSC and is very satisfied with it. They are pretty good being that they are about half the price of the Deere or Land Pride.


----------

